# Etching



## DaM0w (May 30, 2020)

Can someone explain to me what it means when someone says they “etched” their blade, and what this process is/does exactly?


----------



## HSC /// Knives (May 30, 2020)

Etching is a process I use to reveal the core in a laminated blade. Using a weak diluted acid, ferric chloride, the carbon steel darkens

Blade is inserted into a tank with the diluted acid and usually only takes a few seconds and then neutralized with some basic solution


----------



## DaM0w (May 30, 2020)

HSC /// Knives said:


> Etching is a process I use to reveal the core in a laminated blade. Using a weak diluted acid, ferric chloride, the carbon steel darkens
> 
> Blade is inserted into a tank with the diluted acid and usually only takes a few seconds and then neutralized with some basic solution



Is this more for aesthetic or does it help with food release, cutting feel?


----------



## HSC /// Knives (May 30, 2020)

DaM0w said:


> Is this more for aesthetic or does it help with food release, cutting feel?


Solely for visual appeal


----------



## DaM0w (May 30, 2020)

HSC /// Knives said:


> Solely for visual appeal


Got it, thank you!


----------



## HSC /// Knives (May 30, 2020)

In my opinion I think this is kind of a western thing and frankly it helps sell. 

I can’t think of any Japanese maker that does this and I could be wrong but they might even consider it to be “dirty”


----------



## BillHanna (May 30, 2020)

HSC /// Knives said:


> In my opinion I think this is kind of a western thing; I can’t think of any Japanese maker that does this.



What knives out there would “benefit” from a quick dip?


----------



## HSC /// Knives (May 30, 2020)

BillHanna said:


> What knives out there would “benefit” from a quick dip?


I would say none...unless you want the visual look


----------



## BillHanna (May 30, 2020)

.


----------



## HSC /// Knives (May 30, 2020)

BillHanna said:


> Yeah. That’s what I mean. Are there particular knives that would pop with a dip?


Ah ok
Any laminated steel blade with a simple high carbon steel core And low chrome content


----------

